# gulp bait



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

hi, i was wondering if it would be wise to mix up the different gulp baits and keep them in one sealed plastic container rarther than fumble about with half a dozen half empty slippery packets while out in the yak, do gulp baits all give off the same '' scent'' !, you can tell by my question that i have several half used packets left over in my quest to catch some fish worth eating, tight lines , steve taff,


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday Steve

I know you can get problems when mixing certain sps, I remember the Snapbacks would melt through berkley bass minnows. But I think Gulps are all made of the same kind of stuff, I had some 2inch grubs and peeler crabs left in thier packets from a couple of years ago, they had been opened and half used so had dried out a bit. I put them all into a pack of sandworms I got recently and they all seem happy in there together :lol: the grubs tails have come back to life a little, good enough to use on flatties 8)

Just dont blame me when you mix a certain combo and it melts through your yak :shock: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Gulps are fine mixed together. I've kept all my gulps (new and old) mixed in two of those gulp buckets with out any problems for a couple of months now. But along the line of what Baldy said don't mix brands and even colors amongst the one brand with the more traditional styles of plastics.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfydzh0AABvXgAAQQIcAIBAAP+/foDAAttBqm01PFGQ0NGmTQRT01PTSPFAHqNGganop6amjE0NIGahiKsNzoEi6KHJvqpQBhJB3j5MzVq0mBwuDjeLSqgfbfcwYu6TMKpi3rqP0HwyHJsiBqJJbM2Oxl2TjTrVLmV99hGcfsrdhQsHvDAWlNXSPEJzAsG4DQbSUVF6dRjmzvUh0CnJ5i7BTnPLhaaH2mgtRVTVNp8YTkwN+A6yYB/iB563J1aFf4u5IpwoSH5O5w6A=


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve,
I have to say i have thought about the same thing, i haven't tried too scared to be honest.
Red: all different colours, types etc... you keep together?
So does that mean they all give off the same scent but just differnet colours/shapes etc..

Sorry if i just hi-jacked your thread steve... :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i think you can mix the colours as long as it is on a cold wash setting  
gulps all seem to be ok but watch out for the black sock


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

keza said:


> i think you can mix the colours as long as it is on a cold wash setting
> gulps all seem to be ok but watch out for the black sock


or red jocks.......

carry on.......


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I bought a bucket of gulp alives, emptied them and all my other packet gulps (about 11 open packs) into a watertight tupperware container - works fine.


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks for all the reply guys, looks like i,ll be mixing me sp,s soon, tight lines, steve taff


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYWmvJkAACLbgAAQcCeAEtgqP///IDAAzVsNCp+p6J6keo9QA9TT1NDaQNU9J6EZAAAADIJVPIp+p6U9J6gHlAaDQE4m2oC5X/WKuCe7BaLoaGYhdj9zca0rzk95umUR6CPiZlq/3eWiivzRWOKDG7GcaWRmMmgLW8gHz86cJuBxXIaMwV40LuMZSFr4QAbcRtnvmBU6FgxchR7pEFI2WVE1Bad+G0YK6cCUYzfpkIzIekUS6jSWF3KjOELkSkwYpAUEEokTINxevAdEYS/FjLGhP4u5IpwoSELTXkyA


----------

